
A Brief History of JavaScript - earlz
https://auth0.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-javascript/
======
AndrewDavidson
A bit disappointed there was no mention of Server Side JavaScript in Netscape
Enterprise Server. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript#Server-
side_JavaScr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript#Server-
side_JavaScript)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netscape_Enterprise_Server](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netscape_Enterprise_Server)
which was a compiled version of JavaScript used to create dynamic web pages
much like JSP/ASP

